# Mango salsa



## bradger (Apr 22, 2020)

With summer right around the corner, I love having Mango salsa with all types of fish.  so i decided largely do to the fact that i recently came into the possession of three mangos, so i decided to practice on them to try out smoked salsa. Some of them could have been ripe enough but gave it a shot anyway. 
so cut them up 






also chopped onions and peppers, also used dried chilli peppers





used thies guys to smoke about 2 hours.





   mixed together added some lime juice. and oranges.





Tried a piece of mango right out of the smoker.  Did not like the flavor to much, i have had this happen with other stuff so i'm not worried will try it again all mixed together in a few hours, or a couple of days.   will comment on it then.


----------



## motocrash (Apr 22, 2020)

It looks like the mango really took the smoke.


----------



## xray (Apr 22, 2020)

I like mango salsa and tend to make it often in the summer. I don't know how I'd feel about it smoked, certainly worth a try.


----------



## Sowsage (Apr 22, 2020)

badger, the fruits will take on the smoke quick. Try doing a hot sear/char on bigger chunks of the veggies and the fruit over some hot coals with a chunk of wood of your choice for the flavor. Then chop it up and make the salsa. I do fruit salsa a lot in the summer....its really refreshing!


----------



## ososmokeshack (Apr 22, 2020)

Are you planning to leave it that size of rough chop it up?


----------



## bradger (Apr 24, 2020)

ososmokeshack said:


> Are you planning to leave it that size of rough chop it up?


probably, i shouldn't have mixed it all togeather. will try again.


----------



## bradger (Apr 27, 2020)

decided to chop in in mini chopper


----------

